# DISCUSS: Best Airport



## Monkey

Discuss this week's topic here.


----------



## hkskyline

*Munich International Airport*

The terminal is very spacious and bright.






















































































































There is a huge square outside the entrance with a large canopy.




























Terminal 2 










Parking & Control Tower










Airplanes from the observation deck (2 euros)




























From the gate : notice the smaller aircraft parked on the tarmac. Yet even more smaller aircraft are parked beyond to the left.





































Aerial View


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong International Airport - Chek Lap Kok *

Source : pBase


----------



## musang

munich airport: nice, but looks a bit like a refurbished warehouse.


----------



## Küsel

Zurich airport (Unique)









Entrance:








Airside center:








construction phase:








Dock A:








Dock Midfield (access by airport metro)


----------



## exciter

*madrid new airport*

this is the new terminal 4 in madrid airport. will be ready in 2006, for 70million psg.
some pics, enj  oy it 








































































































































































































































































































































also visit this website http://www.airliners.net/open.file/836552/L/
the architects are 'estudio lamela' (spanish) the author of the bernabeu stadium in madrid,and 'richard rogers' (u.k)
thanks to the spanish forumers, as ROTES who posted some of the pics in another thread.
__________________


----------



## mumbojumbo

^^ No doubt that it is a good airport but it hasn't opened yet!!!


----------



## exciter

yes, the works are delayed, but will be open in few months


----------



## OtAkAw

Can anyone give the ranking of the world's largest airports? THANKS!


----------



## hkskyline

*ACI 2004 Preliminary Data - World's Busiest Airports *
1 ATLANTA, GA (ATL)	
2 CHICAGO, IL (ORD)
3 LONDON, GB (LHR)	
4 TOKYO, JP (HND)	
5 LOS ANGELES, CA (LAX)	
6 DALLAS/FT WORTH AIRPORT, TX (DFW)	
7 FRANKFURT, DE (FRA)	
8 PARIS, FR (CDG)	
9 AMSTERDAM, NL (AMS)	
10 DENVER, CO (DEN)	
11 LAS VEGAS, NV (LAS)	
12 PHOENIX, AZ (PHX)	
13 MADRID, ES (MAD)	
14 BANGKOK, TH (BKK)	
15 NEW YORK, NY (JFK)


----------



## Ellatur

INCHEON!!!


----------



## dcb11

Incheon in Seoul.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto Pearson Terminal 1*


----------



## TheoCecilJones

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan


----------



## DrJoe

Madrids looks cool, but its borderline tacky and it might not age very well.


----------



## _tictac_

*Copenhagen-Kastrup International Airport*
19 million passengers in 2004, 20 million passengers expected in 2005.


----------



## Nemo

*AMSTERDAM SCHIPHOL INTERNATIONAL*

*Europe's No.4 in passengers and 3rd in freight.*










*Schiphol's 2004 Passenger Numbers Reach 42.5 Mln *   
*January 5, 2005 * 

Amsterdam's Schiphol Airport handled a record 42.5 million airline 
passengers last year even with the number of flights below the levels 
prior to the September 11, 2001 attacks, its operator said.

Schiphol Group, which operates the Netherlands main hub airport, 
said in a statement on Wednesday that in addition to a 6.5 percent rise 
in passenger numbers in 2004, cargo handling rose 8.5 percent to more 
than 1.4 million tonnes.

The airport group, which the government may partially privatize, 
said it expected a further 4.5 percent rise in passenger handling numbers 
this year.










































































www.airliners.nl

***


----------



## Bitxofo

Amsterdam Schiphol Airport is huge but terminal buildings are not very nice...


----------



## 627

i remeber someone asking for pics of jakarta's soekarno hatta airport sometime back in some other thread.... but i cant find the thread so ill post the pics i compiled here 

so to start us off.. here are some maps/aerials to give u guys a general feel on the aiport's layout, which i think is quite unique.. 








a closer view of the departure gates









































now there are gardens in each of the "pockets" that exists within the departure gate clusters and here are some of them

























































































and now here are some of the interiors


----------



## 627

heres the motif of this airport. i got it from the Aga Khan's website, the Landscaper of this airport. 

http://www.akdn.org/agency/akaa/six.../indonesia.html

Development of the Indonesian economy, with the consequent growth in air traffic, required the government to increase the size of its international/domestic airport by adding a second terminal, raising its total capacity to 18 million passengers. Terminal II is very similar to Terminal I, completed in 1985, both having been designed by Paul Andreu, and based on the premise that unlike most contemporary airports, Indonesia's should reflect the culture and traditions of the country. Both terminals interpret the rural buildings of Java: clusters of shingled houses with steeply inclined roofs scattered among flat expanses of fields. Both integrate landscape and building in an exceptionally beautiful way. The airport structures are designed as open pavilions, set within the lush, natural environment, providing shade, shelter, and ventilation. The architect's wish to keep the pavilions and all the circulation spaces beyond the check--in areas completely open to the natural landscape was fully realised in Terminal I, but not in Terminal II, since the airport authorities wished the newer terminal to be free of rain and insects, and air conditioned. Windows had to be installed throughout the pavilions and circulation corridors of Terminal II, thus separating the interior spaces from the gardens. Even so, the landscaped setting, filled with tropical plants, offers the traveller a satisfying preview of the natural landscape of central Java. The jury noted with favour that both terminals, unlike most airports where the efficient movement of people is the primary objective, provide a variety of spaces for gathering and contemplation, alone or in groups.


----------



## weill

nice pictures of the airports!


----------



## Guest

Hong Kong without a doubt


----------



## Zaqattaq

For my young number of years I have been to a good number of the worlds great airports. Two standouts are Amsterdam Schipol and Madrid Barajas


----------



## fjl307

Denver International Airport! So neat because the airport matches the mountains to the west!

http://deseretnews.com/photos/2157131.jpg

http://www.airport-technology.com/projects/denver/

This is the material that built the canopies:
http://www.fffna.saint-gobain.com/D..._line_edit.asp?ele_ch_id=L0000000000000001940

Denver International Airport was the first airport to be built in the United States in over twenty years. Construction on the 4.2 billion dollar DIA was started in 1989, and was supposed to end by 1993. However opening was delayed until 1996 because of many numerous delays. One of which was the famous baggage system. In what was billed as one of the fastest and reliable systems turned out to be nothing but a headache. After opening in 1996, many passengers encountered problems with the system. After over a million dollars in repairs, it was finally abandoned for an old fashioned model. Given this fact however, DIA still remains as one of airports of the US.
As the ninth busiest airport in the world, the planers of Denver International wanted to be able to get people in and out as fast as possible. They reasoned that fast runways will do nothing if people are still stuck in the terminals. With that in mind, DIA was designed with a three story terminal to allow passengers to move freely and with little or no congestion. In order to facilitate this, there is more than a quarter mile of counter space for passengers to use. Also, the airport has to capability to expand from the current capacity of 32 million to 110 million by the year 2020, which would make it the busiest airport in the world. 

To make getting from terminal to terminal even easier, Denver designed and built the Automated Guideway Transit System (AGTS) as a safe and efficient way of moving the passengers around. This is a fully automated system that carries up to 80 passengers through the center of the terminals and concourses. The trains follow a rail that serves both to guild them and to give the electric power to the cars motors. The fact that this system id fully automated and runs completely on electricity, make it environmentally safe, which was a big concern about the entire airport.

The designers of this airports worked closely with the Environmental Protection Agency to make sure that this airport conserves resources and minimizes pollution. Some of these environmental designs include the following. Water is conserved by using brand new state of the art low flush toilets. I know what you are thinking. It is just a toilet, who cares? These new toilets conserve water by using less water per flush than others. Planets and grass were also planted that do not use as much water and can survive drought seasons. This will save millions of gallons of irrigation water needed for the farms that surround DIA. A new recycling program was also introduces to cut down on solid waste. The runway was made of a composite of fly ash (unburned fuel remnants from coal-burning plants) and concrete strengthen it and in effect saved this waste from filling landfills. Airport vehicles run on natural gas rather than gasoline to cut down air pollution. Noise pollution still remains a major problem for Denver and for any other airport. As with most airports, residence housing can not be built within a certain distance of an airport. Combined with the new type of aircraft that reduce the noise that comes alone with every airport. With these conservation and pollution design features, DIA is the first major airport to include environmental concerns as part of its planning and construction process.
In order to optimize space, the airfield was designed to place runways in every quadrant of the site. The total of five runways are arranged in a pinwheel fashion that allow air controllers to shift traffic to any where, when factors like wind come into play. Plans to build a sixth are currently under way. As usual, none of the runways cross each other for safety. Lights are imbedded in the concrete to form centerlines and stopbars at intersections, which help with safety at low visibility. Even during bad weather, which is a big problem for Denver, up to three streams of aircraft are able to land to keep traffic in the air down. With all this runway space, the problem arises when it snows in Denver, which is a common occurrence.

The airlines at Denver have the safest and most efficient facilities available for deicing aircraft before and after take off. Deicing at DIA is designed to be efficient, kind to the environment and also and effective preventative safety measure. There are three centralized deicing pads located at the end of each concourse. The procedure is to spray ethylene glycol or propylene glycol onto aircraft to help with the deicing. To prevent ice from forming again, these pads are located close to runways so that they can almost immediately take off. The big environmental issue with the deicing process is the run off. The fluids are collected and piped into storage tanks for future recycling. Dirty water from the concourse area is funneled into two ponds in the middle of the runways and mixed with sun and air to break it down naturally. With so many things to take into consideration, the use of computers was needed. In fact, DIA was the first airport in the world to be totally designed, built, and operated using computers. The multi-layer terminal to help passengers move and easily find their way around, plus the parking system, plus the train and the runways were all designed by computers. Computer models, of the runways, weather, wind, taxiing, movement of people, etc., all aided the design of DIA. The idea behind the city paying 3.3 million dollars was the hope that eventually this and much more will be repaid in the operation of the airport in the years to come.
What first attracted me to Denver International Airport, was the baggage system that made DIA the joke of all airports. However, there is so much more to it than one failed attempt fix something. As the first airport to be built in twenty years, the technology that DIA carries with it is second to none. Comparing DIA to other airports and the efforts to improve them, make Denver Internationals 4.3 billion seem like a bargain. Denver International Airport is truly amazing and is a great example of one of the busiest and most advance airports in the world.


----------



## sharpie20

kansai airpor is one of the coolest airports i have ever seen, they did a special on it on the discovery channel? well any ways they made this artificial island that could support an airport and to prevent it from sinking they used hydrolics to prop it up and now they're in the process of DOUBLING the size of the airport, it is one of the most hi tech airports i've ever seen


----------



## Manila-X

I gotta go with Chek Lap Kok in Hong Kong


----------



## FREKI

staff said:


> Copenhagen airport has no competition. Simply the best.


 It's no the biggest in the world, but it has won a buch of awards and have a lovely feeling to it..

What it do need is a IMAX cinema with 30min movies to make the waiting go faster....  and a Star Bucks :cheers:


----------



## yung85

Kuala Lumpur International airport!! 

below r some pics i took during summer 2005

enjoy!


----------



## dom86

Dubai International airport looks great I'll make sure I get some pics of the Airport when I go there after next week


----------



## vgmLiquid

I've traveled quite a bit and the airport I have enjoyed the most is the new Detroit airport. It has perhaps the best floor layout and many great features. Anyone have any pics to post?


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong is officially rated as the world's best, but I'd put it in 2nd to Singapore. Whether that's because I've spent more time at Singapore airport (stopovers etc...at HK airport I usually just depart/arrive...no stopovers) I don't know.

But I love both airports and all the other airports I've visited don't even come close.


----------



## Manila-X

Chek Lap Kok is much better than Changi in terms of architecture, efficiency and modernity. But Changi has better facilities, shopping and entertainment. But I'm looking forward to the completion of the new terminal.


----------



## babystan03

^ Actually in terms of efficiency, both airport is on par........:yes:


----------



## Manila-X

babystan03 said:


> ^ Actually in terms of efficiency, both airport is on par........:yes:


OK  But one thing that Changi offers that Chek Lap Kok doesn't is a free trip of the city!


----------



## _00_deathscar

That's because you can't explore Hong Kong in a day.


----------



## babystan03

I don't think you can explore any city in the world in just one day......:yes:


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> That's because you can't explore Hong Kong in a day.


Very true but there are some who would just want to see the city's skyline and shop even if it's only one day


----------



## Manila-X

babystan03 said:


> I don't think you can explore any city in the world in just one day......:yes:


True as well but Changi still offers a free trip of Singapore  It's good though! I don't think you can have that in other airports especially Narita!


----------



## UMD

babystan03 said:


> ^ Actually in terms of efficiency, both airport is on par........:yes:



But Changi is still better in terms of efficiency... We still need at least 15 - 20 mins to go thru immigartion at HKG. In Changi, you never have to spend for more than 5 mins.

In terms of other facilities and comfort level, both are on par. And in terms of architecture, HKG is just amazing.


----------



## UMD

WANCH said:


> True as well but Changi still offers a free trip of Singapore  It's good though! I don't think you can have that in other airports especially Narita!


By the time you get to Tokyo, it would be about 2 hours later......that would be hard to explore it in a day....And one should never explore Tokyo or Hong Kong in a day. But Singapore, a day trip is certainly possible.


----------



## _00_deathscar

But according to that, Incheon wins 1st prize.

So we've still lost our crown?


----------



## Manila-X

HK is still one of the best whether these guys give awards to other ones.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> But according to that, Incheon wins 1st prize.
> 
> So we've still lost our crown?


AETRA is one of several major airport surveys released on a regular basis. Yes, HKIA is now 2nd behind Incheon in this study, but the top airports are quite consistent year over year.


----------



## Manila-X

1) Chek Lap Kok
2) Changi
3) Incheon


----------



## hkskyline

*International service monitor ranks Incheon Int'l Airport No. 1 in departure clearance *
9 March 2006
Korea.net news

Incheon International Airport has been ranked first in terms of departure clearance service and second in entry clearance service for passengers in the third quarter of 2005 among some 60 international airports of 44 countries. 

The rankings were given by the AETRA Airport Service Monitoring Evaluation, according to the Ministry of Justice on Wednesday (March 8). AETRA is an airport customer satisfaction benchmarking program covering 66 airports worldwide. 

IIA's immigration control service was ranked 16th in 2002, 23rd in 2003, and 7th in 2004 under the AETRA program. 

Thanks largely to the top performance evaluation late last year, Incheon was chosen as the best airport for 2005 during the second International Airport Service Quality Conference and Exhibition, beating out Singapore's Changgi, Japan's Narita, and Hong Kong's Cheklapkok.


----------



## Blue_Sky

I never been to HK
But I've been to KL and SG

I Prefer KLIA than Changi btw


----------



## Manila-X

Blue_Sky said:


> I never been to HK
> But I've been to KL and SG
> 
> I Prefer KLIA than Changi btw


KLIA is more modern than Changi but I prefer Changi's efficiency and services.


----------



## pedang

> Originally Posted by *wanch*
> KLIA is more modern than Changi but I prefer Changi's efficiency and services.


Actually both are great airport n complement each others.


----------



## UMD

I was at Incheon last year and the departure and arrival clearance was not as efficient as Changi. I end up spending a lot more time waiting in queue than in Changi.

Hong Kong has issue with the arrival clearance.

To me, Changi is still the best. Has not been to KLIA for 2 years now but I understand it was Ok as well.

The one thing Changi has that other airports don't have is the availability of the same services for all departing and arriving passengers. This has managed to prevent the "rush to the immigration counter" traffic that we are seeing in the other airport.

At Jakarta, Bangkok, Manila, Narita (esp. terminal 2), Hong Kong, Pudong Shanghai, and Sydney, arriving passengers are always competing in a race to the immigration counter.


----------



## Manila-X

UMD said:


> I was at Incheon last year and the departure and arrival clearance was not as efficient as Changi. I end up spending a lot more time waiting in queue than in Changi.
> 
> Hong Kong has issue with the arrival clearance.
> 
> To me, Changi is still the best. Has not been to KLIA for 2 years now but I understand it was Ok as well.
> 
> The one thing Changi has that other airports don't have is the availability of the same services for all departing and arriving passengers. This has managed to prevent the "rush to the immigration counter" traffic that we are seeing in the other airport.
> 
> At Jakarta, Bangkok, Manila, Narita (esp. terminal 2), Hong Kong, Pudong Shanghai, and Sydney, arriving passengers are always competing in a race to the immigration counter.


In HK, if you have a Permament Identity Card, you don't have to compete. In fact there's hardly anyone in that line


----------



## hkskyline

UMD said:


> I was at Incheon last year and the departure and arrival clearance was not as efficient as Changi. I end up spending a lot more time waiting in queue than in Changi.


I also had a problem with the lineup at the international immigration counters at Incheon. All the Korean nationals had cleared while the foreigners were still stuck in the long line. In the end, they had to send foreigners through the Korean national counters to reduce the lineup.

I also had to endure long waits in Vancouver, Toronto, Bangkok, and Heathrow T4.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I also had a problem with the lineup at the international immigration counters at Incheon. All the Korean nationals had cleared while the foreigners were still stuck in the long line. In the end, they had to send foreigners through the Korean national counters to reduce the lineup.
> 
> I also had to endure long waits in Vancouver, Toronto, Bangkok, and Heathrow T4.


I endured that in Manila, Los Angeles and San Francisco!


----------



## hkskyline

I think this problem is common around the world. It takes much less time to clear local passports than a foreign one, especially since the immigration officer often stamps a foreign passport upon entry (and sometimes on exit as well).


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I think this problem is common around the world. It takes much less time to clear local passports than a foreign one, especially since the immigration officer often stamps a foreign passport upon entry (and sometimes on exit as well).


There are some cases that even the time to clear local passports are in the same level as foreign ones like in Manila for example. Since alot of Filipinos overseas arrive at the airport each day.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> There are some cases that even the time to clear local passports are in the same level as foreign ones like in Manila for example. Since alot of Filipinos overseas arrive at the airport each day.


It depends on the immigration control and risk level the government is willing to take. Some countries require citizens to carry passports upon re-entry. That will lengthen processing time. Other places are more lenient, such as using an ID card or other photo ID, so it takes less time. Domestic passengers have it easy and don't need to worry about buying and carrying a passport.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It depends on the immigration control and risk level the government is willing to take. Some countries require citizens to carry passports upon re-entry. That will lengthen processing time. Other places are more lenient, such as using an ID card or other photo ID, so it takes less time. Domestic passengers have it easy and don't need to worry about buying and carrying a passport.


It's the case in Manila since the country doesn't use ID cards or photo IDs upon immigration. They show passports.


----------



## jai_gandhi

KL & SHANGHAI


----------



## JustHorace

still HK


----------



## unoh

1 Incheon
2 Chek Rap Kok
3 Changi
4 Skipol
5 KLI


----------



## picassoborseli

unoh said:


> 1 Incheon
> 2 Chek Rap Kok
> 3 Changi
> 4 Skipol
> 5 KLI


It is SCHIPHOL


----------



## sc4

For Malaysians at KLIA, we use the smart passport at the Autogates instead of going through the counters. Just slot in, the Autogates scans it and in we go. Any other airport that offers these facilities to its citizens?


----------



## Manila-X

Most of the best airports are either in Asia or Europe. How about in North America? What's the best airport there?


----------



## hkskyline

San Francisco, Denver, and Toronto all have recent new additions.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> San Francisco, Denver, and Toronto all have recent new additions.


I'll be going to SF this June and hope to see the changes. Also I think JFK in NY is building a new terminal as well.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I'll be going to SF this June and hope to see the changes. Also I think JFK in NY is building a new terminal as well.


JetBlue is building a new terminal at JFK. Press Release : http://www.panynj.gov/pr/pressrelease.php3?id=777


----------



## GrigorisSokratis

What I've noticed is that European airports have longer runways than their American counterparts.

Why should be this?


----------



## Manila-X

Definitely HK!


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Never been to Incheon, but their airport looks gorgeous!


----------



## Rachmaninov

I will have to say that HKIA is the best for me, although Copenhagen's airport struck me as a very nice airport too!









^^ Shot by myself a month ago!


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul Incheon*
A very stunning airport, especially the transportation centre - the best in the world from my travels :


----------



## ale26

*Toronto Pearson International Airport*

I agree that HK and Singapore have the best in the world, but for a country with a population as small as Canada's Toronto's airport handles more than 25 million people a year, which will surpass 50 million in the next 7 years. Its also a great looking airport! Some of the pics r under construction. (Final stages)













































































































THIS LAST ONE IS TERMIAL 3// THE REST WERE TERMINAL 1// TERMINAL 2 I DON'T LIKE


----------



## Manila-X

Pearson has one of the best designed terminals in North America.


----------



## kostya

Don't you people think a well-functional airport is better than a big-chaotic one?


----------



## ale26

Yea i agree and thats exactly wat Toronto's is like, not to mention the beautiful design...i dunno y everyone likes BIG HUGE AND CHAOTIC...


----------



## hkskyline

Toronto's Pearson expansion is one of the *most poorly-planned and executed* new facilities I've been through. First of all, landing charges skyrocketed to pay for it, making Pearson now the world's most expensive airprot to land. Second, international passengers had to be bused to the infield terminal from the new terminal building for their flights, making it extremely inconvenient for long-haul passengers with likely more baggage to use the airport. Thankfully the infield terminal fiasco is now over, but using Pearson hasn't been a very pleasant experience for me.


----------



## ale26

Well thats because it was going through a MAJOR reconstruction whihc is still not over, and considering they didn't do a bad job. With any new large project it will be little inconviniences here and there. Now the airport is very efficient and everytime i use it, i get to my destination on time. An with prices, obviously they will increase due to the 4 billion $ project which isn't complete yet. Prices vary everywhere, and it isn't the most expensive in the world, u just like to put your 2 cents in when no one gives a shit :weirdo:


----------



## ale26

I luv the design @ pearson anyway, and it's efficiency


----------



## ale26

is anyone online lmao im so boardddd


----------



## Manila-X

ale26 said:


> is anyone online lmao im so boardddd


This is a big forum, there's alot of places to explore here.

Anyway, as for airports,

1) Chek Lap Kok
2) Changi
3) Incheon


----------



## hkskyline

ale26 said:


> Well thats because it was going through a MAJOR reconstruction whihc is still not over, and considering they didn't do a bad job. With any new large project it will be little inconviniences here and there. Now the airport is very efficient and everytime i use it, i get to my destination on time. An with prices, obviously they will increase due to the 4 billion $ project which isn't complete yet. Prices vary everywhere, and it isn't the most expensive in the world, u just like to put your 2 cents in when no one gives a shit :weirdo:


Oh really? Plenty of other cities have built *bigger* airports from scratch and were able to incorporate more features yet not have to raise their landing charges through the roof and get a scathing report from the IATA, which represents a good 95% of the world's civil aviation traffic. I'm surprised Toronto was able to trump Kansai, which was a far bigger engineering project, and Incheon, which was a much bigger development.

Apparently building something on false expectations and questionable financial planning is not very efficient. 

4 billion is peanuts for an airport development. How much do you know about the industry?


----------



## ricz

Hong Kong International airport
Amazingly modern architecture, efficient, easy access, convenient, spacious and clean, good service,, nicest and possibly the biggest airport shopping mall!!!!!!
Unlike airports like Heathrow, possibly the worst international airport in world.


----------



## hkskyline

Heathrow isn't too bad compared to the old terminal at Paris CDG - not enough check-in desks and space to line up. Stansted is my favourite airport in the London area.


----------



## Bitxofo

Chep Lap Kok in H.K.
:yes:


----------



## Roar/

1.JFK.
2.LAX.
3.The man made island airport in HK.
4.I also like Adelaide's new terminal.


----------



## ZZ-II

Muinch and Chicago i think


----------



## Sinjin P.

Wow, all of these are wonderful airports and I can't decide which the best is... My computer even gets lagged because of the tons of photos


----------



## jamie_k44

Munich Airport was just so futuristic. Wonderful. I quite liked South Korea's Incheon airport as well. 

My worst airports: JFK and LAX. I mean, Heathrow and Gatwick are pretty bad but these airports are just too confusing.


----------



## choyak

I have to berate LAX as well, it's like the fifth in amount of passengers, yet it is SO TINY and the design was exceptional for the mid 1980's but it is too small now. I prefer to use John Wayne instead of LAX. I will however give kudos to Denver. Last year I got out and the luggage was already there when I arrived!!! I guess the baggage system snafus were repaired??









look how tiny it is!!!









HUGE!!!!!


----------



## hkskyline

^ What a nightmare to taxi to one of the further runways to take off!


----------



## TheFlyer

*Who said the biggest is the best?*

For me personally my hometown airport is no. 1! It is cosy, clean, new and you can find there just a little remainings of comunist era. One can be easily oriented: 2 bays - 3 piers (2 for Non-Schenghen flights, 1 for Shenghen flights). Whole airport image is styled into czech national`s colours: blue (terminal 1) and red (terminal 2) both terminals are connected with "connecting building" so you dont need to get out of the terminal. Taxi services have been improved a lot...only yellow cabs (from 01\2007 all cabs in Prague which want to stand at taxi-parkings will have to wear yellow), drivers in suit with yellow tie, they attend english lessons and lessons of how should they take care of customers and also there are special hosstes to guide you to your car and to offer you an umbrella when necessary. And prices are fixed! I think you wouldnt expect this from "ex-comunist" airport.


----------



## TheFlyer




----------



## Encore

Some pictures of the *BRUSSELS INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (ZAVENTEM) - BELGIUM*


----------



## Sinjin P.

The New Bangkok Airport is best in my opinion


----------



## Dallas star

How about DFW


----------



## hkskyline

Jhaelnis said:


> The New Bangkok Airport is best in my opinion


The facility is impressive, but it will take a year or two for it to filter through to the international airport rankings. There is usually a lag due to data collection and comparability.


----------



## paradyto

Incheon!!!!


----------



## tomm

Ezeiza international airport is the largest in Buenos Aires and in Argentina

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)

6)

This is Jorge Newbery International airport and it is located inside the city of Buenos Aires (it s the second largest airport in the city)

1)









2)

3)

6)









7)









8)









9)










This is Cordoba International Airport

1)









4)









5)










6)









7)









8)









9)









10)









11)










12)


----------



## crossbowman

Incheon International Airport in South Korea and Lyon Saint Exupéry Airport in France are my favorites!


----------



## bruin787

no contest.

classic LAX


----------



## westisbest

Got to be Liverpool John Lennon Airport, above us only sky


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*NAIA T3 - set to open MARCH 2007!!!*

*the NEW ninoy aquino international airport - MANILA, PHILIPPINES*












*DEPARTURE HALL*

















The third, much larger terminal, NAIA-3,*The modern US$640 million, 189,000 square meter facility* was designed by *Skidmore, Owings and Merrill (SOM) to have a capacity of 13 million passengers per year.*

*A 4-level shopping mall connects the terminal and parking buildings.* The parking building has a capacity of 2,000 cars while the outdoor parking area has a capacity of 1,200 cars. The terminal is capable of servicing 33,000 passengers daily at peak or 6,000 passengers per hour.

The terminal is currently slated to open at the earliest in mid-2007, when it will take over all of the operations of Terminal 1 and the Manila Domestic Passenger Terminal. It has 28 airbridges, 20 contact and 8 non-contact, and can service 28 aircraft all at once.













*underconstruction NAIA EXPRESSWAY - SKYWAY INTERCHANGE pics.*















++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*NAIA terminal 1*









*The terminal was completed in 1981 and had a size of 67,000 square meters with a design capacity of 4.5 million passengers per year.*


*DEPARTURE HALL*

















+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*NAIA terminal 2: "Centennial Terminal"*



















*The second terminal, NAIA-2, located at the Old MIA Road and was finished in 1998 and began operations in 1999.* It has a capacity of 2.5 million passengers per year in its international wing and 5 million in its domestic wing, which later will expand to nine million passengers yearly. *Terminal 2 is the home of Philippine Airlines and is used for both its domestic and international flights.*

*This terminal is used by Philippine Airlines and its sister company Air Philippines *It is divided into 2 wings the North Wing which handles international flights and the South Wing which handles domestic flights. It currently has 12 airbridges.

*The need for two more terminals was proposed by a Master Plan Review of the Ninoy Aquino International Airpot that was undertaken in 1989 by Aéroports de Paris (ADP),* which was facilitated through a grant from the French Government. The review cost 2.9 million French francs and was submitted to the Philippine Government for evaluation in 1990.[1]


----------



## Manila-X

NAIA Terminal 3 is already 3 years old and it's still *not* operational. The terminal looks nice but *NO WAY* it can compete with Chep Lap Kok or Incheon


----------



## Skyprince

Which is better KLIA or HKIA ?


----------



## _00_deathscar

HKIA every time.


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> Which is better KLIA or HKIA ?


Chek Lap Kok >>>>> KLIA


----------



## hkskyline

I've used KLIA before. The design is quite good and the use of wood in the departures hall ceiling is quite unique. However, I found it to be a bit on the dark side since there aren't too many skylights.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I've used KLIA before. The design is quite good and the use of wood in the departures hall ceiling is quite unique. However, I found it to be a bit on the dark side since there aren't too many skylights.


Yes KLIA is a nice airport but it lacks the size of Chek Lap Kok.


----------



## pedang

yes HKIA huge interm of size n capacity.. but i still prefer KLIA interm of interior/architecture design


----------



## Manila-X

pedang said:


> yes HKIA huge interm of size n capacity.. but i still prefer KLIA interm of interior/architecture design


Yes the KLIA has an impressive design especially it's elements.

I think the reason why Chek Lap Kok is larger is because HK is a major air hub in Asia and the airport does get alot of traffic.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes KLIA is a nice airport but it lacks the size of Chek Lap Kok.


Size has little to do with how good an airport is. Although some rankings are based on passenger load, a good airport can be small, and a large airport can be bad. If I can clear immigration, get my bags, and get to the city quickly, then it's a good airport. How many passengers it handles a year is irrelevant.


----------



## Boeing!

*Milan Malpensa Airport *

Terminal 1























































*Rome Fiumicino Airport*

Terminal C (A people mover links satellite to terminal C)




























Terminal B



















Terminal A is the most recent one,but I can't find images about it.


----------



## Manila-X

The terminal looks ok


----------



## hkskyline

Wasn't there a lot of controversy with sending international flights to Malpensa from the Linate airport?


----------



## Boeing!

Milan Linate airport (5 km from Milan)was/is used only for european and domestic flights while Malpensa (40 km) mainly for intercontinental flights,there is also a third airport,Orio al Serio (40 km),which is mainly used for low cost flights but also by Alitalia for European and domestic destinations
When new Malpensa terminal 1 (the old terminal was named terminal2 now used mainly for charter and low cost services)opened in 1998,Alitalia choosed it as its main hub and a lot of european carriers were forced to transfer part of their services to the new Malpensa Terminal.
However Alitalia decided to maintain several intercontinental services both from Rome and Milan,such as Newark,New York JFK,Toronto,Boston,Caracas,Buenos Aires,Tokyo and the remainder only from Milan.
Today only British Airways,Iberia,Air France,Lufthansa,KLM,SAS,Austrian,Olympic,Easyjet,TAP operate from both Malpensa and Linate together with Alitalia and the other italian domestic companies.


----------



## sloid

Best Airports of 2006



2005


----------



## pedang

^^ good for KLIA 
hopefully it could be top 5 in 2007.


----------



## Manila-X

So Singapore gets the title again. Congratulations. I agree that SG has one of the best airports in the world but I still prefer HK's. Though the new terminal being built in Changi is impressive


----------



## Skyprince

> Chek Lap Kok >>>>> KLIA


I will fly to Hong Kong tomorrow and let`s see...

I have been to hundreds of airports worldwide but still nothing can beat Kuala Lumpur International Airport ! Impressive design, great and cheap food and service, excellent access to the city by KLIA Ekspres, the friendliest airport staff on the planet... and the list goes on..

The only rival for Kuala Lumpur is Seoul Incheon Airport. Beautiful design, smooth departing procedure, etc.


----------



## pedang

^^ New Bangkok international airport architecture/design can match also.


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> I will fly to Hong Kong tomorrow and let`s see...
> 
> I have been to hundreds of airports worldwide but still nothing can beat Kuala Lumpur International Airport ! Impressive design, great and cheap food and service, excellent access to the city by KLIA Ekspres, the friendliest airport staff on the planet... and the list goes on..
> 
> The only rival for Kuala Lumpur is Seoul Incheon Airport. Beautiful design, smooth departing procedure, etc.


We all have our opinions. Though I've been to KL airport several times since I often fly to Malaysia to visit some of my relatives.

But HK offers the same thing.

Design? Yes it's well designed. Sir Norman Foster designed this airport 

Food and Service? Yes they have some variety both outside and inside the the terminals. I don't have a problem with the service at all.

Access? The Airport Express will take you to Central less than 30 mins. Other than that, there are also buses that take you from the airport to the city.


----------



## Leeigh

wiki said:


> my world favorite airport is miami county


you must be kidding me!! you sure haven't gotten around much have you?hno:


----------



## Ekumenopolis

What the hell with Berlin's?? Why is the platform so FULL of people!?


----------



## Ludi

Ekumenopolis said:


> What the hell with Berlin's?? Why is the platform so FULL of people!?


Berlin get a new airport in 2011.
Today berlin has 3 Aiirports, Tegel, Tempelhof and Schoenefeld.

http://www.berlin-airport.de/DE/BBI/index.html

das the homepage about the new airport.
Right on the top yo could change the language.

They begin whit the new airport last year and will be finished in 2011

Here some Fotos

http://www.bmvbs.de/Bild/original_970816/Computergrafik-des-zukuenftigen-Flughafens-BBI.jpg

http://www.gmp-architekten.de/2projects/bbi/bbi06max.jpg

http://www.airliners.de/airports/bbi/img/bbi2c.jpg


----------



## diz

I love the not yet built DMIA in Clark, which is supposed to be larger than HK's and Bangkok's new terminal.

My favorite so far is Incheon.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

I really hope that in Schönefeld, they will study a more comfortable solution for those who arrive from the S-Bahn station and go to the terminal...beacuse doing the long path with bags and luggages, especially in the not-so-light german winter is terrible! (I've already experienced )


----------



## hkskyline

TohrAlkimista said:


> I really hope that in Schönefeld, they will study a more comfortable solution for those who arrive from the S-Bahn station and go to the terminal...beacuse doing the long path with bags and luggages, especially in the not-so-light german winter is terrible! (I've already experienced )


I thought I saw a shuttle bus between the S-Bahn and the terminal when I landed there last year.


----------



## Ludi

it would be bether in 2011, the station will be down th terminal and you only have to take a lift. It would be one of the modernst airports in the world.


----------



## Skyman

For me Atlanta Hartsfield


----------



## rhenzi12

Hope that THE GOVERNMENT will open the NAIA termial 3..... all the money used into it will be wasted if the government will not open the terminal....


----------



## joobn

dubai's, then koh samui thaliand, then paris cdg, then suvaranbhumi bankok (the new 1)


----------



## Skyprince

My personal ranking: ( for airports above 10 million pax. a year ):

1) *Singapore* -- the best of the best-- a perfect airport-- internet connections everywhere, cheap and nice food, tremendous facility etc. 9.78 /10

2) Nagoya -- obviously Japan's best airport, better than KIX :banana: 6.32/10 

3) Hong Kong Int'l -- previously my2nd fav. but then replaced by Nagoya after my visit there. 6.29/10

4) Incheon-- stunning architecture, world-class service. 6.25/10
5) Munich-- modish, truly European, courteous staff 6.20/10


----------



## White_soX

I think singapore is great but not perfect...................
No doubt HKG should be up there plus the CX lounge, is a WOW!!!
KUL is great for flying out or in, but not for transit, the place can get really bored.
ICN is stunning, the new train connect to Gimpo and Seoul are perfect!!!
LAX is the worst no doubt there....haha


----------



## Aljendrew

No doubt, YVR is the best airport in the best city in the best country in the world!


----------



## hkskyline

White_soX said:


> I think singapore is great but not perfect...................
> No doubt HKG should be up there plus the CX lounge, is a WOW!!!
> KUL is great for flying out or in, but not for transit, the place can get really bored.
> ICN is stunning, the new train connect to Gimpo and Seoul are perfect!!!
> LAX is the worst no doubt there....haha


Yes, I notice on the maps there is now a train service between Incheon and Gimpo, connecting to the subway. I saw the train on the way into Seoul from the airport and was wondering what that was. Hopefully, the airport line can be extended into central Seoul in the future. Gimpo is still a long ride on the subway into the city.


----------



## hkskyline

*HKIA Named Best International Airport and 
Asia-Pacific's Most Efficient Airport*
Hong Kong Airport Authority Press Release

(HONG KONG, 8 July 2007) - Hong Kong International Airport's reputation for outstanding efficiency and service has been recognised with the Air Transport Research Society's 2007 Asia-Pacific Airport Efficiency Excellence Award and the Best International Airport Prize in the 2007 TravelWeekly (Asia) Industry Awards.

Stanley Hui, Chief Executive Officer of Airport Authority Hong Kong, said, "These awards, which were presented by both academics and our peers in the travel industry, are a testament to the hard work and dedication of the 60,000 people who comprise the airport community. Every day, we and our business partners at HKIA deliver an efficient, friendly and customer-focused experience for our passengers and business partners."

HKIA won the Air Transport Research Society award after receiving the top score in a field of 30 major Asian airports. Conducted by international aviation experts, the Global Airport Benchmarking Project measured productivity and efficiency, costs and competitiveness, financial results and airport charges.

HKIA was nominated for the Best International Airport award by a panel of travel industry experts. The final award was determined in a polling process that saw readers of TravelWeekly magazine cast more than 160,000 individual votes.

"By combining modern, efficient facilities with an airport-wide focus on customer service, we will continue to lead our industry and deliver the greatest possible benefit to passengers using our airport and the people of Hong Kong," added Mr Hui.

For more information, please visit:
The Air Transport Research Society: www.atrsworld.org
TravelWeekly: www.travelweeklyweb.com


----------



## westisbest

My under construction Airport is hehe

Shot at 2007-07-15
and terminal 2 will look great if the shape is like this, what i outlined it to be

Shot at 2007-07-15


----------



## hkskyline

HKG by *筷子* from HKADB :


----------



## gladisimo

HKIA, T2 was great! The place was uncrowded, but the food court was full of people!


----------



## SoHype!

Paris Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> I love the not yet built DMIA in Clark, which is supposed to be larger than HK's and Bangkok's new terminal.
> 
> My favorite so far is Incheon.


Pics please?


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ hell, with a name like that i bet us americans will blow it up. :lol:


----------



## Bitxofo

I say: Hong Kong.
:yes:


----------



## benficafan1013

Francisco Sa Carneiro Airport (Porto, Portugal) 


































I love this airport!


----------



## hkskyline

Porto .. is that the Ryanair airport?


----------



## KING BOB

My list
1- HK (definitely)
2- KLIA
3- Frankfurt international airport/shanghai
4- Dubai


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Web : http://www.changiairport.com/changi/en/airport_guide/exp_changi/rest_n_relax/swimming_pool.html
> 
> _Enjoy the relaxing ambience of the Balinese-themed swimming pool and poolside area operated by Harilela Hospitality Pte Ltd. Passengers staying at the Ambassador Transit Hotel may use the pool and Jacuzzi for free. Otherwise, a small fee of S$13.65 is charged to non-residents for the use of the swimming pool and Jacuzzi, including the use of the shower facilities, a towel and a complimentary non-alcoholic drink from the bar. The swimming pool is located at_
> 
> This is not a public facility. It's part of the hotel, and admission is charged for outsiders. In Hong Kong, the swimming pool is also located at the airport hotel.


Changi also offers a free tour of Singapore for like two hours. HK doesn't have such program.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Changi also offers a free tour of Singapore for like two hours. HK doesn't have such program.


Yes, I've been on one of those transit tours during one of my visits earlier this year. They don't recommend people with less than 5 hours transit time to go, but the tour itself is very short. 2 hours includes the immigration transfer. The actual sightseeing is only about an hour.

Hong Kong is not a transit-oriented airport. We depend on end point traffic, which has a much larger economic impact as people will be out in the city spending.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Aye, mostly cos people transit *from* Singapore, to Hong Kong.


----------



## Arjuch

@HK skyline

The Ryanair airport is in Charleroi or Brussels-south.


----------



## ParisianStyle

1) Sydney
2) Paris-CDG
3) HK
4) Los Angeles
5) Tokyo


----------



## Jensjuh

Amsterdam Airport Schiphol


----------



## sul_mp

why every country has nice airport and just Brazil don't????


----------



## soulkorea

kay:HONG KONG International Airport


----------



## canadalover

Wow Vancouver #7 airport in the world? COOL!

Can somebody post some picture of Vancouver? And Montreal?


----------



## jak3m

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansai_International_Airport


!!!


----------



## Manila-X

KING BOB said:


> My list
> 1- HK (definitely)
> 2- KLIA
> 3- Frankfurt international airport/shanghai
> 4- Dubai


Shanghai Pudong is good in terms of design. But in terms of service and facilities, the airport lacks that!


----------



## dattebayo

incheon for me!


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Shanghai Pudong is good in terms of design. But in terms of service and facilities, the airport lacks that!


The design was innovative, but the execution was horrible. The building has aged terribly. It doesn't look like something from the 90s at all. Look at the corridor connecting it to the maglev. It's crumbling already. A closer inspection of the details inside the main terminal signals rather shoddy and careless finishings.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The design was innovative, but the execution was horrible. The building has aged terribly. It doesn't look like something from the 90s at all. Look at the corridor connecting it to the maglev. It's crumbling already. A closer inspection of the details inside the main terminal signals rather shoddy and careless finishings.


Hope that won't be the case with T3 of Beijing's Capiltal airport.

I didn't pay attention to the corridor you mentioned. I didn't took the maglev when I was there.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Hope that won't be the case with T3 of Beijing's Capiltal airport.
> 
> I didn't pay attention to the corridor you mentioned. I didn't took the maglev when I was there.


In general, Pudong's facilities are rather primitive, especially when it comes to restaurants. There are a whole lot of them at the end of that corridor next to the maglev. The terminal was supposed to look very nice, but I think the architect would not be too happy with the outcome.


----------



## hkskyline

Copenhagen


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> In general, Pudong's facilities are rather primitive, especially when it comes to restaurants. There are a whole lot of them at the end of that corridor next to the maglev. The terminal was supposed to look very nice, but I think the architect would not be too happy with the outcome.


The restaurants are a BIG letdown since I mostly eat western food. The only thing they serve that's western would be the sandwiches but it's not that great. 

Unlike HKIA where you have a wide variety of choices. 

BTW, who was the pioneer in today's ultra-modern airport design? HKIA?


----------



## diz

Incheon !! :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

Incheon hands down is one of the best airports Asia can offer. Not just design but also facilities.


----------



## Greg

from 10.10.2007 
Zurich Airport wins two more Awards

The operator of Zurich Airport, Unique (Flughafen Zürich AG), has won two more awards. The first is the highly renowned World Travel Award, the second distinguishes Unique (Flughafen Zürich AG)'s Aviation Marketing.

Zurich Airport has been selected as Europe's Leading Airport for the forth year in succession for the renowned World Travel Awards. Criteria involved in the evaluation of nominees include user-friendliness of the airport, the overall quality of its products and services, and the scope of distribution.

The World Travel Awards are awarded since 1993 by London-based media group World Travel Awards Ltd (www.worldtravelawards.com). They intend to acknowledge, reward and celebrate the enormous achievements to be found in all sectors of the global travel industry. Each year more than 150'000 representatives of the tourism industry participate in an internet survey to elect the winners.

Excellent Aviation Marketing
Unique (Flughafen Zürich AG) has won another award for its Aviation Marketing on the occasion of the 13th World Routes Development Forum in Stockholm. For the third time its Aviation Marketing was given the award as "Highly Commended Airport" in the category of 10 to 25 Million passengers.

In an online survey network planers of worldwide operating Airlines elect the winners. Criteria are professionalism, relevance of information, and the general and client-focused appearance of the Aviation Marketing towards the airline representative.


----------



## Manila-X

Sometimes, the products and services are more important than design. Take Changi for example


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The restaurants are a BIG letdown since I mostly eat western food. The only thing they serve that's western would be the sandwiches but it's not that great.
> 
> Unlike HKIA where you have a wide variety of choices.
> 
> BTW, who was the pioneer in today's ultra-modern airport design? HKIA?


When in China, eat what the locals eat. That's part of the respect we should give as tourists in another land.

The development of modern airports (ie. the clones in today's new airport designs) is not likely Asian in origination. Stansted came online in the early 90s. KL began the deluge of new Asian airports, and Kansai 'wowed' the world with its engineering.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Sometimes, the products and services are more important than design. Take Changi for example


*Both* are important. I particularly don't like Changi's cramped facilities. It seems very claustrophobic, although they fill in the spaces nicely to compensate, with plenty of shops and even greenery indoors.

However, Changi is a horrible airport to spot airplanes, with the security areas at every gate, blocking most of the airport's windows from the general travelling public.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> When in China, eat what the locals eat. That's part of the respect we should give as tourists in another land.
> 
> The development of modern airports (ie. the clones in today's new airport designs) is not likely Asian in origination. Stansted came online in the early 90s. KL began the deluge of new Asian airports, and Kansai 'wowed' the world with its engineering.


I did try some Xiao Ling Bao though 

Oh yeah, true about Kansai. It's even much better than Narita but since its built on an artificial island, the airport is slowly sinking

From Gakei


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I did try some Xiao Ling Bao though
> 
> Oh yeah, true about Kansai. It's even much better than Narita but since its built on an artificial island, the airport is slowly sinking


The sinking part is what makes Kansai an engineering marvel - building an island in deep waters off the coast and having hydraulics move the foundation as the land settles.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The sinking part is what makes Kansai an engineering marvel - building an island in deep waters off the coast and having hydraulics move the foundation as the land settles.


BTW, the airport for now only has one runway, how can it handle the traffic?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> BTW, the airport for now only has one runway, how can it handle the traffic?


Have you considered how much traffic Kansai gets? In fact, since its opening, Kansai's growth has been less spectacular compared to other new Asian airports, and when I say less spectacular, it's relative to the growth rates in Beijing and Hong Kong following the opening of their new facilities.

The number of runways is quite irrelevant to analyze how an airport is coping in isolation. Look at passenger numbers and aircraft movements first, *then* look at facilities.


----------



## Manila-X

When I see it, Narita is still the most important international airport in Japan.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> When I see it, Narita is still the most important international airport in Japan.


Well, quite obviously as Tokyo is a much bigger city, however, there are a few new airports in the Kansai region and its surroundings. Osaka Kansai is the first one, and a new one recently opened in Nagoya.

Attempts are being made to decentralize Tokyo Narita. Some international flights are starting out of Haneda, including new services to Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X

Any rennovation or new projects in Narita kinda like what's happening in JFK?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Any rennovation or new projects in Narita kinda like what's happening in JFK?


JFK's renovations are very limited, such as the AA terminals and the site where the old TWA terminal was. Even then I doubt JFK can be a top-tier airport, although the Admirals Club lounge is pretty good.

I suggest you search the relevant threads on Japanese aviation on what's happening at Narita.


----------



## Kailyas

1. ATLANTA, GA (ATL) 
2. LONDON, GB (LHR) 
3. TOKYO, JP (HND) 
4. FRANKFURT, DE (FRA) 
5. AMSTERDAM, NL (AMS)


----------



## Manila-X

Just wondering what makes ATL's airport great


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Just wondering what makes ATL's airport great


It's big, and is a major hub. I wouldn't think traffic alone makes an airport great, especially when congestion is a major issue facing US airports these days.


----------



## WonderlandPark

ATL is busy, but NO WAY it is a best airport.

Ones that I have used and spent many hours in:

top 5 that I have used recently:

Hong Kong
Munich
Kuala Lumpur
Vancouver
San Francisco (international only)


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Kailyas said:


> 1. ATLANTA, GA (ATL)
> 2. LONDON, GB (LHR)
> 3. TOKYO, JP (HND)
> 4. FRANKFURT, DE (FRA)
> 5. AMSTERDAM, NL (AMS)


LHR is among the worst airport of its size.


----------



## Captain Chaos

Singapore? Incheon? Hong Kong? :bash:
Perth International shits all over them.


----------



## Tornado

hkskyline said:


> I'm quite interested in seeing the new Bangkok airport. Too bad I had to go through the old one during my August visit.


I know you qouted this 2 years ago :
I have been using NEw Bkk airport more than 10 times for the last 6 months.
The are a lot of things improved everytime I visit.

The toilet , lighting , faster servies 
the only thing i hate is so bad quality trolley thank to the corruption !

The new elected government is now working (after a year of military coup)
They first priority is to expand the second phrase of Bangkok airport.
( Minister of transportation announcement to the parliament as a main policy)
this to ensure the status of Bangkok airport as a hub.

Main Terminal at night
There was a news mentioned that Airport of Thailand authority will make over BKK airport in 3 years to candidate the title of world's best airport. will see how things would be in a few years


























All these taken not a long ago 
Main Terminal building with blue lights


----------



## Tornado

free spce for future use ? and the cooling system tower in the middle

Once you walked pass the immigration , you will see these arch
and plenty of shopping areas 
what I love the most is the massage center that I almost everytime use that services even a bit expensive (17 usd per hour ) but still cheaper than here in Sydney


----------



## Tornado

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2327/2271397808_e87e17f646.jpg?v=1203253742/IMG]
[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2020/2083499574_f931303d35.jpg?v=0
TG Domestic private lounge and toilet in Concourse D


----------



## Tornado




----------



## Tornado

This is Bangkok international airport the candidate for aviation hub in South East Asia


----------



## hkskyline

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> LHR is among the worst airport of its size.


Tend to agree Heathrow is a nightmare to transfer between terminals, but if within a terminal, the facilities aren't so bad. I've used T3 and 4 and they were barely acceptable. Maybe if I find a cheap fare on BA I'll get to try out T5 next time I fly into London.


----------



## gladisimo

Seeing all these airports makes SFO look like crap, even the international terminal, which is easiliy the best in the airport. (Not that it's bad, but...)

Anyway, Perth? :lol: It's nice, but it's no Incheon or HKIA


----------



## hkskyline

SFO's international terminal isn't bad at all. The design is very nice and the interiors are good. The domestic one is a whole different world though.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> SFO's international terminal isn't bad at all. The design is very nice and the interiors are good. The domestic one is a whole different world though.


It's by SOM. Its modern in fact one of the most modern in The US.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It's by SOM. Its modern in fact one of the most modern in The US.


Its features are typical of any airport building built in the era - it's a new terminal.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Captain Chaos said:


> Singapore? Incheon? Hong Kong? :bash:
> Perth International shits all over them.


No prizes for guessing where you're from.


----------



## Skyprince

Bangkok Suvarnabhumi's Main Hall area is definitely the World's best in my opinion-- there are plenty of shops, even convenience stores !!, the world's cheapest and the most delicious airport food etc ; but once you crossed the Immigration .... but I believe there will be changes soon.


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> Bangkok Suvarnabhumi's Main Hall area is definitely the World's best in my opinion-- there are plenty of shops, even convenience stores !!, the world's cheapest and the most delicious airport food etc ; but once you crossed the Immigration .... but I believe there will be changes soon.


It will change. But also will Suvarnabhumi make it to the top 3


----------



## gladisimo

WANCH said:


> It's by SOM. Its modern in fact one of the most modern in The US.


Really? Well I think the terminal itself is nice, if a bit small, but I was actually focusing on the arrival halls, which I think are not very good.


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> Really? Well I think the terminal itself is nice, if a bit small, but I was actually focusing on the arrival halls, which I think are not very good.


I agree the terminal is nice despite the size. But I would like to see the domestic terminals get the same look


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It will change. But also will Suvarnabhumi make it to the top 3


Bangkok is a huge regional aviation centre, with almost 43 m pax in 2006 :
http://www.airports.org/cda/aci_common/display/main/aci_content07_c.jsp?zn=aci&cp=1-5-54-55_666_2__


----------



## nomarandlee

*What makes a good airport? - BBC*



> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7290432.stm
> 
> *What makes a good airport? *
> Last Updated: Wednesday, 12 March 2008, 10:44 GMT
> 
> By Tom Geoghegan
> BBC News Magazine
> 
> After 20 years trying to get off the runway, Heathrow's Terminal 5 is about to open and promises a better experience for passengers. But what kind of features can make catching a plane less of a headache?
> Flying is an inherently stressful experience. There's the waiting, the queuing, the crowds, the luggage and the wandering kids, even before the butterflies in the stomach at take-off.
> 
> Most of these irritations are beyond the control of the passenger and, unlike the bus or the train, flying is a mode of transport that global travellers can't really avoid.
> 
> Increased security measures in 2006 compounded these woes and the sight of queues snaking outside terminal buildings at Heathrow underlined its reputation as a difficult place to begin a holiday.
> 
> Terminal 5, which is officially opened on Friday, will go some way to addressing that - and at £4.3bn and 20 years in the planning you would expect it to.
> 
> But these are not problems unique to Heathrow. So what makes a good airport? Here are five key features:
> 
> SIGNAGE
> Black text on yellow began at Schiphol and spread to the UK
> 
> Orientation is always among the top demands by customers, says Paul Mijksenaar, whose company by the same name has designed the signs for airports in Amsterdam, Frankfurt and Athens.
> "The first requirement is reliability, that once you are looking for something that you find it on a sign close by and you are sure it will direct you all the way to reach your destination. A lot of sign systems are not good and sometimes the trail is lost and it stops."
> 
> Charles De Gaulle airport is particularly bad, he says, because it uses too many figures and jargon.
> 
> There are so many services in airports that it's difficult to direct people to everything, so it's best to point out "clusters" like a food court or shops.
> 
> Colour coding saves reading time by a third, he says. It's common to use black text on yellow background for flying information (departures, arrivals), yellow text on black for bathroom facilities, green for exits and blue for food and retail.
> 
> "Passengers don't even realise it. People use a system like that but an hour afterwards, you can ask them and they have no idea. It's very intuitive."
> 
> Pictograms should only be used for services easily imaged like taxis and phones and all signs at one airport should use just one font (his favourite is Gill sans serif).
> 
> "What would be fantastic for a passenger is to fly from London to, say, Hong Kong, and you find the same pictograms, colour coding and nomenclature.
> 
> "It helps enormously and makes you feel at home. Airports like to be different but airport signage is not the tool to be different, it should be in harmony."
> 
> Tell that to the architects, who commonly prefer signs to be discreetly placed and understated.
> 
> 
> BUILDING DESIGN
> An architect's key aim is trying to reduce passenger stress, says Simon Smithson of Rogers, Stirk Harbour and Partners.
> 
> He was project architect of the new terminal at Barajas in Madrid, which won the architectural Oscar, the Stirling Prize, and he thinks a building's design can go a long way to easing traveller tensions.
> 
> "The most obvious is being able to understand how the building is organised. Some of the worst cases like Gatwick or Schiphol, you enter the building and you have no idea what your route is."
> 
> Out with corridors and enclosed areas, in with space, daylight and views.
> 
> Barajas has a high, wavy roof that makes the space feel airy and unconstrained, he says, and the roof almost floats, as if looking at the water surface while snorkelling. The glass walls are like "great big curtains" and give views of the planes outside.
> 
> Airports are the new plazas, the new town squares, he says, and should try to be a public space rather than a building.
> 
> "The visual and acoustic onslaught of advertising spaces and announcements is very wearing.
> 
> "Your foreground is a riot of information and conflicting objectives - 'Buy, buy, sell, sell, go here, go there'.
> 
> "As architects we recognise that we have little control over that foreground but we have control over the container."
> 
> Travel editor of the Independent, Simon Calder, picks Marseille's budget "mp2" airport as a model of simplicity.
> 
> "Flying is a simple pleasure instead of the ghastly experience it is at Gatwick and Heathrow.
> 
> "Marseilles is industrial-feeling in design, bare concrete and steel, nothing extra. It's extremely efficient and a model of airport design, unlike Terminal 5, which is all very well but I can think of better ways to spend £4.5bn."
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSPORT LINKS
> No matter how snazzy an airport building, a fraught journey getting there will put passengers in a dark mood.
> 
> The luxury and speed of the Heathrow Express, for example, comes at a high price (£15) compared to the often overcrowded Tube.
> 
> Driving to Terminal 4 can be stressful too, says Mr Smithson. But Terminal 5, with which he was once involved, is a huge improvement and recognises that airports are major transport hubs.
> 
> "The forecourt connection between air side and land side modes of transport - the space in front of the building - is most innovative.
> 
> "If you come out of an airport you can feel you are nowhere but you exit there and feel you are in a street space. It is setting a precedent."
> 
> That's great if you want to get a taxi, but it's still the slow and crowded Piccadilly line for people who need the Tube.
> 
> Fewer problems at Birmingham, where the long-term car park is a short walk from the terminal building.
> 
> Or at Hong Kong, where the Airport Express train takes passengers from downtown into the heart of the airport in 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> NO QUEUES
> There are lines for check-in, then passport check, then security, then the gate, then your seat on the aircraft and then baggage reclaim and immigration at the other end.
> 
> It's not all the fault of the airport or airline - the Immigration Service and the government rules on security play their part, says Rod Fewings, who lectures in airport design at Cranfield University. But Birmingham can offer lessons in how it's done.
> 
> "Birmingham security is very quick and efficient. The airport has expanded its terminal building piecemeal but they seem to have got the balance right and baggage reclaim is pretty quick."
> 
> Other top performers, he says, include Munich, Helsinki and Luton.
> 
> Online and self-service check-in is becoming more common to speed things up, and there are plenty of kiosks at T5 for this purpose, he says. But it's no good if the bag drop-off is under-staffed, as it was once in his experience at Madrid.
> 
> The processing of people may be beyond the control of architects but a good design can ease the trauma of queuing, says Mr Smithson.
> 
> "The actual function of the building and the perception of the passengers is to some degree out of our hands but the quality of the space in which we are waiting - the views, the acoustics and daylighting - can make an experience either good or bad.
> 
> "Ten minutes in a horrible space can feel like half an hour but in a nice space can pass relatively fast."
> 
> RETAIL
> Air passengers need to be entertained and ever since Shannon, Ireland's second airport, opened the world's first duty-free shop in 1947, retail has become a big earner for airport authorities.
> 
> This week Ferrovial, which owns BAA, sold its World Duty Free shops to Italy's Autogrill for £546.6m ($1.10bn), partly to pay off Ferrovial's debts.
> 
> Shopping is now fundamental to the passenger experience, says Robbie Gill, managing director of The Design Solution and an expert on retail architecture.
> 
> "The danger is that too many airports are beginning to look the same and the challenge for the smartest airports is to integrate with local flair the well-known national brands and the international powerhouses."
> 
> This is something that Rome Fiumicino and Barcelona demonstrate well, he says.
> 
> But there is an ongoing tension between retail planners and architects, he says, because the latter treat the commercial activities as very much secondary to the "architectural dream".
> 
> No passengers like to feel overwhelmed or pressured into buying, says Mr Smithson, and one way Barajas tries to avoid this "invasion of space" is by maintaining outside views.


..


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Some of the downright unnerving artwork at the Denver airport:


































http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Denver_Airport.html


----------



## Manila-X

What matter for a good airport is design, service and facilities


----------



## hkskyline

*An Upcoming Contender ... Beijing*

First posted :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18975356&postcount=1025


----------



## Captain Chaos

^^^^ Very fucking swish.


----------



## The Phenom

Kailyas said:


> 1. ATLANTA, GA (ATL)
> 2. LONDON, GB (LHR)
> 3. TOKYO, JP (HND)
> 4. FRANKFURT, DE (FRA)
> 5. AMSTERDAM, NL (AMS)


Duesseldorf (DUS) and Copenhagen (CPH) are superior to Frankfurt (FRA) and Amsterdam (AMS) by a long shot IMO.

CDG, LHR and FRA are all lousy.


----------



## Manila-X

Beijing must have the best airport in the mainland.


----------



## hkskyline

Plenty of mainland cities have new airports nowadays. Guangzhou Baiyun is also an impressive facility. Even some of the secondary cities such as Qingdao and Jinan have new terminals.


----------



## Captain Chaos

So, Queenie's opening 'eafrow T5 today. 

I can't help but think how Asia is building terminals with spectacular, beautiful, atmospheric, warm, inviting and spacious airport interiors, whilst Britain still manages to make a huge interior with a fair bit of colour look cramped, cold, grey, unwelcoming and boring. 

Have a butcher's. Shame I reckon.










Maybe it's the low-slung floors and lack of greenery? Britain's famed for it's green, rolling landscapes, why ever didn't they try to recreate that impression inside with a few trees and plants?


----------



## hkskyline

T5 looks very business-like and functional. Perhaps suitable for London's image as a major financial centre.


----------



## Captain Chaos

^^ Maybe. You could be right. 

Something like T5's interior will date very quickly IMO. But a few plants to soften the greyness wouldn't go amiss and would make it a little less brutal.


----------



## hkskyline

It looks somewhat like Stansted ... very bright, spacious, and open. A few plants would be nice though.


----------



## Shezan

*a Rome Leonardo Da Vinci International overview:*





Thanks to:


----------



## Skyprince

^^ I can see planes from Japan, Korea,


----------



## Shezan

Skyprince said:


> ^^ I can see planes from Japan, Korea,


exactly.

other widebodies aircraft in the pic are a 744 of Air China, an Aerolineas Argentinas A342 and a 77W of Pakistan International. the photo is just showing the Terminal C Satellite :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

My ranking:

1) KUALA LUMPUR - amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!
2) Seoul
3) Dubai (coming soon)


----------



## gladisimo

I'm sure this has been asked before, but which airport came up with the Beijing airport's kind of style of interior first?

It's not the first one I've seen that looks so similar to HK's.


----------



## hkskyline

gladisimo said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but which airport came up with the Beijing airport's kind of style of interior first?
> 
> It's not the first one I've seen that looks so similar to HK's.


Likely Stansted, which was designed by Foster and opened before HKIA.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> T5 looks very business-like and functional. Perhaps suitable for London's image as a major financial centre.


Other than Heathrow, isn't JFK getting ultramodern terminals as well?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Other than Heathrow, isn't JFK getting ultramodern terminals as well?


JFK has many terminals, and there is a mix of the good and the bad. The Delta terminal is deplorable. T1 and the new AA terminal is quite decent, while the oneworld T7 used by BA, Cathay, and Iberia is functionally decent. Jetblue's terminal is old but they're doing some renovations. Meanwhile, the TWA terminal remains abandoned but will soon form part of Jetblue's new terminal.

It's a mix. Transferring between terminals isn't easy. Yes, there is AirTrain, but hauling all that luggage in and out of buildings is not exactly a very pleasant experience.


----------



## Tucancillo

Best three choosing between the airports I've already used:

1) no doubt, Schipol
2) Orlando
3) Newark


Opinion after reading 10000s of messages in this site: 
1) Singapore
2) Munich
3) Schipol


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> JFK has many terminals, and there is a mix of the good and the bad. The Delta terminal is deplorable. T1 and the new AA terminal is quite decent, while the oneworld T7 used by BA, Cathay, and Iberia is functionally decent. Jetblue's terminal is old but they're doing some renovations. Meanwhile, the TWA terminal remains abandoned but will soon form part of Jetblue's new terminal.
> 
> It's a mix. Transferring between terminals isn't easy. Yes, there is AirTrain, but hauling all that luggage in and out of buildings is not exactly a very pleasant experience.


The Jet Blue terminal is the only one I've exited and entered with JFK. And despite of the Air Train I did had a hard time interchanging with my luggages.


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA)*
Lapangan Terbang Antarabangsa Kuala Lumpur
华语：吉隆坡国际机场
クアラルンプール国際空港










Satellite Terminal


----------



## blkarr0ws

blkarr0ws said:


> Samui island airport, Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH the number 4 picture is the old samui airport
> 
> the new one looks really nice though there will be a shopping area opening soon there


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dhakaiya

KLIA. Suvarnubhumi (Bangkok) is also nice.


----------



## the spliff fairy

*Beijing Capital's new Terminal 3, the worlds largest airport and worlds largest building by floor area:*

It was built in 4 years and jumped passengers from 21 million in 2000 to 54 million in 2008, ranking from 47th to 8th in that time.
It has capacity for over 100 million but may never reach it. There are already plans for a new airport to be built in 2010, to be opened in 2015.
The Terminal covers 10.6 million square ft.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Overviews:
























































Believe it or not there are plans to build a new airport in 2010


----------



## the spliff fairy




----------



## bonivison

天那 T3:nuts:


----------



## Kaiser

Munich Airport


----------



## Hindustani

*Best Airports in South Asia*

*Rajeev Gandhi International Airport, Hyderabad, India : Best Airport in Indian Subcontinent.*











































































*Bangalore International Airport, Bangalore, India : 2nd Best in Indian Subcontinent*


----------



## Ace!

the spliff fairy said:


> *Beijing Capital's new Terminal 3, the worlds largest airport and worlds largest building by floor area:*
> 
> It was built in 4 years and jumped passengers from 21 million in 2000 to 54 million in 2008, ranking from 47th to 8th in that time.
> It has capacity for over 100 million but may never reach it. *There are already plans for a new airport to be built in 2010, to be opened in 2015*.
> The Terminal covers 10.6 million square ft.


What? Are you kidding? Where did you get it from?


----------



## bonivison

Ace! said:


> What? Are you kidding? Where did you get it from?


That's true,
Beijing is now really planning to build a new terminal 
it will be started before 2010


----------



## isaidso

The majority of the best airports all seem to be in Asia. Love KLIA.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Basically China's going to become the worlds biggest tourist destination by 2015-2019 (overtaking from France), as well as becoming the worlds 4th largest source of international tourists to the rest of the world by 2020, and will definitely need extra infrastructure to cope. It currently has the largest domestic tourism market too with millions flying into Beijing from other parts of the country.

Most first time visitors into China will want to fly into Beijing to see the capital.


----------



## Dreamtofly

Style™ said:


> wow. why the runway so far away? that seems like a fucking commute just to get planes over there. it would take so much time....
> 
> they could just make that taxiway an actual run way. lol


I used Amsterdam airport so many times. if you are flying with in europ, you will use the furthest runways it take 15 to 20 min. just to reach the terminal.


----------



## Bentown

*Bangkok suvarnabhumi airport*


Bentown said:


> by rwp-roger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Geoff B





Bentown said:


> by *skyhigh*





Bentown said:


>





napoleon said:


> www.thailandviews.com


----------



## skyscraper100

suvarnabhumi looks so Nice!


----------



## SilentStrike

beijing airport best ever IMO

i checked a ranking, and apparantly hong kong and munich were the best airports in 2007, before beijing airport opened.

Bayun airport seems to be pretty good too, in guangzhou i think.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

ninoy aquino international airport, manila,philippines


reg villa said:


> MNL T3


----------



## skyscraper100

Guangzhou Baiyun International airport


----------



## kubel

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/ferriapriyandi/makassar/P1020520.jpg


----------



## isaidso

KLIA or Bangkok


----------



## aranetacoliseum

manila's NAIA TERMINAL 1-3


pepeng_agimat said:


>


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong Chep Lap Kok International Airport*



> The airport was built on a largely artificial island reclaimed from Chek Lap Kok and Lam Chau.
> The two former islands that were levelled comprise about 25% of the surface area of the airport's 12.55 km² platform.
> It is connected to the northern side of Lantau Island near the historic village of Tung Chung, now expanded into a new town.
> Land reclamation for the airport added nearly 1% to the entirety of Hong Kong's surface area. It replaced the former Hong Kong International Airport
> (popularly known by its former name Kai Tak Airport),
> which was located in the Kowloon City area with a single runway extending into Kowloon Bay close to the urban built-up areas.
> 
> Construction of the new airport was only part of the Airport Core Programme, which also involved construction of new road and rail links to the airport,
> with associated bridges and tunnels, and major land reclamation projects on both Hong Kong Island and in Kowloon.
> *The project is the most expensive airport project ever, according to Guinness World Records. Construction of the new airport was voted as one of the
> Top 10 Construction Achievements of the 20th Century at the ConExpo conference in 1999.*


*T1*




































AsiaWorld Expo Building









Panorama : Regal Hotel & Taxi Area night








*
T2*









T2 roof top and Tung Chung Buildings









Panorama: Terminal 2 rooftop









Panorama: Terminal 2



























Panorama : Exhibition Hall 



























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hk_grasses_id/sets/72157609211202052/

*e-channel biometric immigration self-clearance*


----------



## hkskyline

Yes .. this is an airport :

Source : http://www.fotop.net/jacksklam/runway0708


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

Skardu Airport, Pakistan.


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

Allama Iqbal International Airport, Lahore, Pakistan.


----------



## hkskyline

*On-time flights, service ease pain of travel-poll *

SINGAPORE, Nov 27 (Reuters) - Good service, edible food and on-time departures were on a list of what business travellers in Asia like about air travel although the whole experience was voted as being less pleasant this year in a survey.

Half the passengers polled in Finance Asia magazine's 2008 business travel survey said business travel was less pleasant this year, up from 48 percent in 2007.

The majority of respondents travelled first or business class, but with 60 percent facing shrinking travel budgets, over a third found themselves squeezed into economy class more often.

"The most frequent comment from our respondents was how much they appreciated the basics. On-time flights, free upgrades and edible food were passengers' most common compliments," said the survey, published in Finance Asia's November issue.

"All airlines had their fair share of complaints. Delays, inattentive flight attendants, lost luggage, missed connections and turbulence topped this year's list. Horror stories included spilled soup and food poisoning in business class."

The magazine's survey involved just over 450 respondents, the majority of whom travelled business or first class and spent at least 20 nights in a hotel this year. Voting ended in September.

The magazine said the drop in business and first class travel would have serious consequences for the travel industry globally, as well as in the Asia-Pacific, with the International Air Transport Association predicting regional airlines' profitability will fall to $300 million this year, from $900 million in 2007.

Singapore Airlines was voted Asia's best for business and first class travel, while *Hong Kong's Chek Lap Kok airport was chosen as the region's top airport*, with Singapore's Changi coming in second.

*Cathay Pacific airline's Hong Kong airport lounges were picked as the best, the survey showed.*

"Despite airline passenger service's downward trajectory, respondents said they appreciated when airlines offered little courtesies -- a power adaptor after arrival, showers and ground transport after delays, a box of chocolates for switching seats," the magazine said.

For business accommodation, the Shangri-la was voted Asia's best hotel chain, while the Mandarin Oriental in Bangkok was the top hotel, followed by Singapore's Ritz-Carlton Millenia.

For those business travellers dreading the prospect of yet another flight, Finance Asia had the following advice: "Perhaps it's best to resign yourself to the notion that travel (and life) is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're going to get," it said.


----------



## skyscraper100

NAIA3, manila


----------



## skyscraper100

KLIA


----------



## aranetacoliseum

skyscraper100 said:


> NAIA3, manila


*NAIA T3, manila*


absinthe_888 said:


> ang mga parol sa umaga...by penmanila






absinthe_888 said:


> Christmas at T3 images by r_anico


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA)
Lapangan Terbang Antarabangsa Kuala Lumpur
华语：吉隆坡国际机场
クアラルンプール国際空港
by muthukulam










by nahcnivek


----------



## oweeyman

*
Soekarno-Hatta Airport (SHIA) Tangerang, Banten - Indonesia
*airport with Indonesian theme and architecture


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

oweeyman said:


> *
> Soekarno-Hatta Airport (SHIA) Tangerang, Banten - Indonesia
> *airport with Indonesian theme and architecture


I like Changi,Singapore but I LOVE SOEKARNO-HATTA,JAKARTA!

SHIA is designed by beautiful Indonesian Culture!


----------



## ikops

The best I used: 
1) KLIA
2) Singapore Changi

The worst:
Johannesburg


----------



## brightside.

I dunno about the best, but the Abu Dhabi airport is definitely the worst one I've been to.


----------



## Curry4Ever

ikops said:


> The worst:
> Johannesburg


I take it you haven't visited India then...


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

Very Beautiful!!!
Soekarno-Hatta Airport (SHIA) Tangerang, Banten - Indonesia


:horse:


----------



## oweeyman

^^sorry me.. i was wrong

Correction : Soekarno - Hatta _International_ Airport = SHIA


oweeyman said:


> *
> Soekarno-Hatta Airport (SHIA) Tangerang, Banten - Indonesia
> *airport with Indonesian theme and architecture


^^this is my mistake

it's not your mistake.. sorrykay:


----------



## ReiAyanami

Wait, where is Athens airport? Nobody posted anything? Guess is my job...


----------



## patchay

*KL International Airport*

Kuala Lumpur International Airport (IATA: KUL) commonly known as KLIA is one of Asia's major aviation hubs, along with Hong Kong, Singapore, Dubai, Bangkok and Incheon. 

It is situated in Sepang district, in the south of the state of Selangor, about 50 kilometres (31 mi) from the capital city, Kuala Lumpur. The airport was built in 1998 at a cost of some US$3.5 billion. Adjacent to the airport is the Sepang F1 Circuit. 


KL International 










Main Terminal of KLIA










Malaysia Airlines B777










With the airport site spanning 100 km2, it is one of the largest airport sites in the world. It is built on a piece of agricultural land and required no demolition of private property. 
The initial master plan of KLIA involves constructing 5 runways, and 2 terminals accompanied by 2 satellite terminals for each terminal over three phases. Only one main terminal and one satellite terminal (linked with Aerotrain) with a combined 60 contact piers are completed today to accommodate 35 million passengers. 

Ultimately, the airport will be able to handle 100 million passengers per annum when all 3 phases are implemented. 


Sunset over KLIA










Reflections










Departing at night










KLIA also hosts one of Asia's first low-cost carrier terminal, and is now the busiest single terminal at KLIA. The low-cost carrier terminal is home to Asia's largest budget carrier - AirAsia. 

Plans are underway to build a new permanent terminal for the carrier to accommodate up to 40 million passengers by 2013. 


Inside Main Terminal of KLIA using HDR










Home of Malaysia Airlines










Aerotrain










KLIA Tunnels










In 2007, it was ranked as the 13th busiest airport in the world by "international passenger traffic", and is one of Asia's busiest airport where that year it has handled 26,938,970 passengers. 


Aerotrain gates at Satellite Terminal of KLIA










Forest in the airport


















Concourse at Satellite Terminal


















Malaysia Airlines Golden Lounge at KLIA











It was ranked 5th World's Best Airport in 2007 and 4th best in 2008 by Skytrax. KLIA has been continously honoured as the Best Airport for the 15-25 million passengers category by the International Airport COuncil. 


KLIA facilities










KL Low Cost Carrier Terminal (KLIA-LCCT)


















KLIA Express to KL City










KL City Air Terminal @ KL Sentral


----------



## yosef

Malay ones are very nice. HK & Beijing for me. kay:


----------



## richardvargas

Beijing, HK, Bangkok & CDG.


----------



## Indictable

richardvargas said:


> Beijing, HK, Bangkok & *CDG*.


Always good to have a little joke..


----------



## fette3

Stockholm Arlanda 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm-Arlanda_Airport


----------



## SingaporeCity

My Favorite is definitely Singapore Changi Airport


Since its opening in 1981, the airport has made its mark in the aviation industry as a benchmark for service excellence, winning over 280 awards in a 20-year period from 1987 to 2007,[8] including 19 Best Airport awards in 2007 alone.[9]















Hotel within Changi Airport





































Changi Airport Subway station


----------



## BEERUSIK

*SUVARNABHUMI AIRPORT BANGKOK THAILAND*


----------



## flesh_is_weak

best airport? Incheon of course, is there any other?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing airports


----------



## italiano_pellicano

rome venice milano bangkok singapore hong kong beijing tokyo zurich dubai shanghai abu dhabi madrid paris london copenhagen miami doha munich berlin moscow


----------



## Vrooms

flesh_is_weak said:


> best airport? Incheon of course, is there any other?


Singapore Changi Airport. Voted best Airport in the world by Skytrax.


----------



## Philly Bud

I've been to a lot of airports. 

The most modern, the most architecturally significant one in my opinion is:

*SUVARNABHUMI* (BKK)

Bangkok :banana:


----------



## FlagshipV

*CHANGI SINGAPORE
*


Vrooms said:


> *Singapore Changi International Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2178/2178512938_f9292dc6e6_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2217/2512289891_c87ee33de0_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2141/2512395061_137bd5ddf4_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2178568332_5365ceb490_b.jpg
> *
> Singapore Airlines First Class Lounge Drop off(Terminal 3)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2170/2177726781_c57bf59732_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Airports*
Kuala Lumpur International airport (KLIA)

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/keatsiong/2497617844/
























Subang International Airport
Kuala Lumpur








Kota Kinabalu International Airport
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by benz


----------



## Mr_Dru

edit


----------



## CocoMay

China airports are the best.


----------



## guy4versa4

in terms of architecture
1.suvarnabhumi international airport
2.beijing t3 international airport
3.kuala lumpur international airport
4.dubai international airport
5.hongkong international airport

surprisely all of the in asia!


----------



## Vrooms

*CHANGI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT SINGAPORE*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3515/3853934357_9d2a986352_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3128/2825816721_117d33e3fe_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3530/3226164538_ff7c67979e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3120/3225319091_ba20e473c2_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3309/3225324107_549f264e3a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3380/4630442335_94ed7d1803_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/4631041944_24e92ba002_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4501619258_5c4fb117de_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4501619572_54db961676_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3502/3860073881_bdf3f68f76_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2462/3860073913_b4d6c2938b_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

*HONG KONG'S RIGHT UP THERE*
19 November 2010
Waikato Times

Jet-lagged Paul Rush uncovers the world's top airport stopover for crumpled, muscle-aching long-distance travellers. 

* Hong Kong International Airport has rated first or second in the world airport awards over the past decade in the annual Skytrax surveys of five million travellers.

* Being on a direct flight route from New Zealand and Australia to Europe, Hong Kong is the perfect stopover for breaking the tedium of a long flight and for shopping in the city's 20 modern shopping malls.

* For regular Cathay Pacific flyers there is the opportunity to join the prestigious Marco Polo Club and enjoy the soothing comforts of their very extensive lounge where boarding calls are made for each outbound flight.

* WEBSITES: Cathay Pacific Airwayswww.cathaypacific.com; Marriott Sky City Hotel www.marriott.com.hotels; Plaza Network Travellers Lounges www.plaza-network.com; SkyTracks Airport Surveys www.airlinequality.com 

I 'm touching down in Hong Kong after an 11-hour flight from Milan, craving a little comfort and ease before the homeward leg to Auckland.

In my slightly jet-lagged state I hold on to one positive thought. I'm transiting at a five-star airport - one of only three in the world. The annual Skytrax passenger survey results indicate that people needing superlative stopover amenities will find them here.

Hong Kong's Chep Lak Kok airport on Lantau Island has taken off as one of the marvels of the modern aviation age, handling 40 million passengers each year. Changi Airport won the top accolades for 2010 but Hong Kong remains in the top three for user- friendly passenger processing, speed and efficiency and having great facilities and transport links.

I'm with a group of travellers who have decided that our 12-hour stopover warrants taking day-rooms in the SkyCity Marriott Hotel at Hong Kong Airport. The hotel is beautifully sited on the shores of the South China Sea but, after taking a glimpse of the sweeping views, my thoughts focus on having a good three-hour sleep.

Then I plan to swim in the hotel Health Club pool, have a light lunch and a relaxing massage to soothe away the effects of the long air miles. I don't want to experience a thumb-pressing, elbow-leaning massage where pain is the whole point. I just want a gentle rub down to ease the tension.

At the hotel's Quan Spa I choose the traditional aroma fusion deep-tissue massage with essential oils. The therapist gets to work with a will and explains that the treatment works by adjusting the flow of qi, balancing the body's healing energy. Whatever it is doing, it feels exceptionally good to me.

The pressure effects are deep and penetrating and my stiff neck and tiredness are soothed away by the healing hands. The insomnia, which a glass of red wine and two movies failed to cure on the inbound flight, doesn't seem such a problem now. I'm left with a slight feeling of jet lag from travelling east over multiple time zones, so it's a good result.

With some eight hours in Hong Kong remaining it's logical to use the hotel's free shuttle to the MTR subway and take the 28-minute ride into the city to see the sights.

I join a city tour that takes in The Peak with its stunning 360-degree view across Hong Kong Island, Victoria Harbour and Kowloon. The city skyline is truly remarkable with its futuristic architecture, soaring glass towers and tall apartment blocks that rise like fortress ramparts above the harbour.

This skyline is arguably the most spectacular in the world, a kind of oriental Manhattan Island on steroids. It's an architectural statement of audacious verticality that boggles the mind and excites the senses.

Returning to street level I experience the frenetic activity of the dense population, the noisy traffic and atmospheric alleyways with their aromatic food stalls. I visit the Man Mo Temple in Hollywood Rd, where people shuffle their way reverentially into the inner sanctum over well-worn, ash- covered floors. I slowly absorb the ambience of the temple, the huddled press of worshippers, smoking incense coils, scattered burnt-out joss sticks and the enveloping wrap of humid air.

There are other guided tours to Disneyland, Ocean Park Aquarium, the Heritage Museum, Madame Tussauds and the Botanical Gardens. The must-do Star Ferry ride between Kowloon and Hong Kong Island gives an insight into the city's heart and soul, its seething humanity and transport efficiency.

I spend time in the Tsim Sha Tsui district of Kowloon. It's a pleasant way to fill in an hour or so, wandering up Nathan Rd and slipping into narrow side streets to catch the local colour, where the air is redolent with the aromas of traditional Chinese cooking and fresh baking. Vendors' stalls are stacked to a precarious height with tropical fruits, assorted vegetables, unusual fish and unidentifiable meats.

The frenetic pace of selling activity is maddening and entertaining at the same time. Hustlers soliciting for tailors and touts selling Rolex watches and designer bags, will welcome you as new friends in the fascinating, odoriferous alleyways. It's all about dollars and scents. If retailing ever becomes an Olympic sport, the back- street traders of Kowloon will surely be world-beaters.

For travellers who don't wish to go into the city there are shopping and sightseeing options closer to hand. Terminal 2 has a full range of family entertainment facilities including a 4D Cinema, games complex, food outlets and an Expo Centre with trade exhibits. The Sky Plaza Shopping Centre within this terminal has a homely environment and a wide selection of goods.

A cable-car runs from the airport area over the sea to the base of Lantau Island's Po Lin Buddha, the largest seated bronze Buddha in Asia. There you can enjoy a cafe snack and visit the large monastery.

When the time arrives to check in for my flight to Auckland, I begin to appreciate why Hong Kong Airport carries a five-star rating. There are plenty of staff manning the customs desks, so I pass through with a minimum of fuss and ride the efficient travelators to the departure gate. The terminal building is pleasant to walk through and being spacious, light and airy, doesn't feel crowded.

The main terminal has a number of comfort and pampering facilities offering everything from business centres and all-day buffet to beauty treatments and spa therapy. The Plaza lounges are open to all airport users, regardless of airline or class of travel, at a reasonable cost. The Plaza Premium lounge is in the Arrivals Hall and the travellers lounges are adjacent to Departure Gates 1 and 35.

There are also coin-operated massage chairs throughout the terminal where you can sit and watch plasma TV. Family-friendly facilities include children's play areas, nursery rooms, a games area and mini-theatres.

I feel rested and ready for my flight home. This experience has taught me that long stopovers at an airport are quite manageable and can work well with a little planning.

Hong Kong will become an increasingly important hub for journeys to Europe, Asia and the Middle East. It's reassuring to know there are ways to grab a few hours' relaxation in the comfort zone.

* Paul Rush travelled to Hong Kong courtesy of Cathay Pacific Airways and the Marriott Skycity Hotel.


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.prweb.com/releases/tripextras/bestairports/prweb4759444.htm



> *The best and worst airports in which to be stranded*
> *
> With Singapore's Changi airport voted as the best place for unexpected stopovers, TripExtras looks at how to deal with the pitfalls of being stranded.*
> 
> (PRWeb UK) November 10, 2010
> 
> If being stranded by unexpected delays is going to happen anywhere in the world, then the best place for it is Singapore's Changi airport according to a recent survey. A huge 32% of the 1,000 IAPA members surveyed said it was by far the best airport for delayed passengers.
> 
> Other favourites were Amsterdam Schiphol, Hong Kong International and Dubai International. London Heathrow, however, found itself topping both the best and worst lists as the most popular choice as the worlds worst airport in which to be stranded. Other undesirable airports were Paris CDG, Miami International, New York JFK and Mumbai International.
> 
> Poor facilities and services was a top frustration of being stranded, with 21% of responders citing this as their top annoyance. And it was Singapore's opportunities for entertainment during an unexpected stopover that made it stand out as an airport not to get bored in.
> 
> Some of those surveyed managed to spend their stranded time in the comfort of a VIP airport lounge, something which really comes into its own during stopovers - especially when hordes of passengers are crowding the terminal due to delays.
> 
> "Few people realise they can book into airport lounges when they fly economy, but for stopovers between flights and delays they are a little known gem", says James Berry, Director of TripExtras. "Our bookings for airport lounges in destinations such as Singapore, Dubai and Doha are increasing in popularity as more holiday makers discover the secret of being able to book into an airport lounge without having to fly first class".
> 
> TripExtra's airport lounges are available in over 100 airports worldwide and typically include complimentary alcoholic drinks and snacks, all within luxurious surroundings - a great way to cope with being stranded. To find out more information about TripExtras, visit http://www.tripextras.com/airport-lounges


----------



## Tempe

I noticed Changi Airport has similar interior design concept with Hyderabad Airport India. 


Vrooms said:


> *CHANGI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT SINGAPORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3530/3226164538_ff7c67979e_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4501619572_54db961676_b.jpg



*Hyderabad Airport India.*


harsh1802 said:


>


----------



## hkskyline

*More HKIA : *

Source : http://www.pbase.com/e30/airport


----------



## Balkanada

Toronto doesn't have a McDonalds in the airport


----------



## Vrooms

Oh... No wonder I didn't see one when I was there last month. I only saw Burger King. I think Hkia has quiet a number of restaurants.


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> Oh... No wonder I didn't see one when I was there last month. I only saw Burger King. I think Hkia has quiet a number of restaurants.


Yes - there are a lot of restaurants on the public side, and for those who fly a lot, they can use their club memberships to access lounges that serve even more food once past immigration.


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE CHANGI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*

*TERMINAL ONE (FINALISED DESIGN)(ONGOING RENOVATION WORKS)*


ad50939 said:


>


*TERMINAL 2*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3424/3226256964_efe1bb9efa_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3486/3226298682_47567972d8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3438/3225376937_938fe22eae_b.jpg

*TERMINAL 3*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3433/3225588240_f36b3c414e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/3225477442_f41ca2003f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3346/3225744996_c577c177c1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3079/3225873424_4fa3b86f55_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3414/3225862342_8d61488315_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

_Quite a lot of surveys out there. Here's an interesting one : _

*Travellers vote Lima airport lounge world's best *
12 March 2010
Reuters

Airport lounges can ease some of the pain of travelling, and the SUMAQ VIP lounge of Lima's international airport has been voted the world's best for 2010 by independent airport lounge programme Priority Pass.

Priority Pass, the world's biggest membership programme that gives frequent travellers access to airport lounges regardless of their class of travel or which airline they've flown, asked more than 30,000 passengers from all over the world to pick their favourite lounge from among a 600-strong list.

The lounge at Peru's Jorge Chavez International Airport came up tops, reclaiming its 2009 position, with travellers praising its business facilities and relaxation rooms that have blankets, pillows and showers.

"The awards reflect truly exemplary service standards from the SUMAQ VIP Lounge and our other award winners," Jonathan French, head of brand at Priority Pass, said in a statement.

By region, Continental Presidents Club, Terminal E, Houston, Texas, was voted the best lounge in North America and Zurich's Panorama Lounge the best in Europe.

In the Asia Pacific, KAL Lounge, Concourse A, in Seoul's Incheon Airport was in first place while Bahrain's Dilmun Lounge was the top in the Middle East and Africa.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Yes that one was really suprising!! Never heard of it before though.............


----------



## hkskyline

Vrooms said:


> ^^Yes that one was really suprising!! Never heard of it before though.............


That's why it's important to read about the survey's methodology, understand its limitations, and analyze the results before jumping to simple conclusions that such and such got 10, 20, 100 awards this year. I wouldn't want to count a questionable survey as 1 in an equivalent way as a much more scientific industry survey.


----------



## Latinboy111

hkskyline said:


> _Quite a lot of surveys out there. Here's an interesting one : _
> 
> *Travellers vote Lima airport lounge world's best *
> 12 March 2010
> Reuters
> 
> Airport lounges can ease some of the pain of travelling, and the SUMAQ VIP lounge of Lima's international airport has been voted the world's best for 2010 by independent airport lounge programme Priority Pass.
> 
> Priority Pass, the world's biggest membership programme that gives frequent travellers access to airport lounges regardless of their class of travel or which airline they've flown, asked more than 30,000 passengers from all over the world to pick their favourite lounge from among a 600-strong list.
> 
> The lounge at Peru's Jorge Chavez International Airport came up tops, reclaiming its 2009 position, with travellers praising its business facilities and relaxation rooms that have blankets, pillows and showers.
> 
> "The awards reflect truly exemplary service standards from the SUMAQ VIP Lounge and our other award winners," Jonathan French, head of brand at Priority Pass, said in a statement.
> 
> By region, Continental Presidents Club, Terminal E, Houston, Texas, was voted the best lounge in North America and Zurich's Panorama Lounge the best in Europe.
> 
> In the Asia Pacific, KAL Lounge, Concourse A, in Seoul's Incheon Airport was in first place while Bahrain's Dilmun Lounge was the top in the Middle East and Africa.



look at this CNN Report: (in spanish)






The Airport Administration is done by "Lima Airport Partners", a subsidiaries of the german company FRAPORT.


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland is best airport, LaGuardia worst - survey *

NEW YORK, Nov 30 (Reuters) - *Portland, Oregon's international airport topped the list as America's best airport while New York's LaGuardia was ranked the worst, according to a Zagat survey of 30 U.S. airports released on Tuesday.*

It was the fourth consecutive last-place finish for LaGuardia, a congested airport in the borough of Queens which is plagued by delays but hopes to burnish its image with new high-profile restaurants.

The airport, which managed only a 6.2 rating on a 30-point scale, scored far lower in the survey released this week than even reviled flying hubs such as Los Angeles International, Chicago's O'Hare and Miami International.

LaGuardia was down two points from its last-place 2007 finish, and far below Miami's lowly 7.8.

Portland, already lauded for low crime, a burgeoning food scene and tolerant citizenry, added another quality-of-life crown as the more-than 8,000 frequent flyers surveyed by Zagat rated its airport 22.5. This was nearly two points higher than second-place Tampa International.

The ratings appeared to skew geographically, with airports in the northeast or Mid-Atlantic states occupying six of the eight lowest positions.

Airports in the West including Denver, Salt Lake City and Phoenix also got relatively high marks. Houston's George Bush and Sky Harbor in Phoenix scored significantly higher than last year, bucking the national trend of lower ratings each year for most airports.

The survey, which was based on some 139,000 actual flights, also rated airlines with JetBlue tops for its economy service, Continental leading for premium, or non-coach service, and Singapore Airlines number-one for both classes of service among international carriers.

Southwest Airlines got high marks for its Web site, on-time service, check-in procedures, luggage policy and overall value, while JetBlue was tops for in-flght entertainment.

Notably absent from most all the higher rankings were major carriers US Airways and United Airlines.


----------



## BEERUSIK

*SUVARNABHUMI AIRPORT,BANGKOK*


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE CHANGI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4143/4746815535_fd750ed323_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5222917586_ee127625c8_b.jpg


----------



## RaySthlm

*Bangkok*

























*Airport train*









*Worlds tallest air controll tower*


----------



## guy4versa4

i think best looking airport goes to subharnabhumi...the architeture there reaLLy awesome..


----------



## nazrey

> *WORLD'S TOP 10 AIRPORTS*
> _METHODOLOGY_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Top 10 Airports in the world for 2010 : *
> *1	Singapore Changi Airport
> 2	Incheon International Airport
> 3 Hong Kong International Airport	*
> 4	Munich Airport
> *5	Kuala Lumpur International Airport *
> 6	Zurich Airport
> 7	Amsterdam Schiphol Airport
> *8	Beijing Capital International Airport*
> 9	Auckland Int'l Airport
> *10	Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport*


*SINGAPORE: Singapore Changi Airport*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sndgrss/5099055031/

*SOUTH KOREA: Incheon International Airport*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pp337337/522357471/

*Hong Kong: Hong Kong International Airport*








www.airliners.net

*MALAYSIA: Kuala Lumpur International Airport*









www.airliners.net

*CHINA: Beijing Capital International Airport*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xjetflyer2001/3585638386/

*THAILAND: Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danburgmurmur/266865047/


----------



## kix111

Auckland International Airport?? -_-???


----------



## nazrey

*AIRPORT RAIL LINK*
*Singapore Changi Airport via East West Line (SMRT Trains)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-j-b/3225113437/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-j-b/4391738179/in/photostream/

*Incheon International Airport via A'REX*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bensanjose1959/433594864/in/photostream/
















*Hong Kong International Airport via Airport Express*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/legoblock/5285071972/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/legoblock/5283741019/

*Kuala Lumpur International Airport via KLIA Ekspres*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338247144/









*Beijing Capital International Airport via Airport Line*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benkarl/3914285135/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wiseman2007/3655279304/

*Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport via State Railway of Thailand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/5086683948/


----------



## nazrey

*GERMAN: Munich Airport via Munich S-Bahn & Transrapid maglev train*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/teuluclog/3737189883/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jurabilis/65306797/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodpeckar/2973914746/

*SWITZERLAND: Zurich Airport via Swiss Federal Railways & tram line*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darthjenni/5536215264/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/black_lava/491280178/
The tram line which links the airport to the city by a suburban route.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3516299069/

*NATHERLANDS: Amsterdam Schiphol Airport via the Thalys and Dutch Railways*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3083211654/
The Thalys








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cklx/5405135239/
Dutch Railways








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpmarek/2207721266/in/photostream/

*NEW ZEALAND: Auckland Airport via Auckland Airport Shuttle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/side78/551547694/ 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/superciliousness/57453929/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver International Airport











http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/3578138522/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/3426155992/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/5446100094/sizes/l/


----------



## flesh_is_weak

^^my favourite canadian airport...btw, is sea island man-made or natural?


----------



## chillendawg

The massive $5 Billion Dollar renovation of the Los Angeles International Airport (LAX)


----------



## SO143

i heard hong kong air port is fantastic!!!


----------



## Omegadestiny

*Asia-Pacific Largest Airport 
*






Incheon International Airport (2001)
Beijing Capital International Airport (Terminal 1 1980/Terminal 3 2008)
Haneda Airport (Terminal 1 1933/(International terminal)2010)
Hong Kong International Airport (1998)
Singapore Changi Airport (Terminal 1 1981/Terminal 3 2008)
Suvarnabhumi Airport (2006)
Kuala Lumpur International Airport (1998)


----------



## ChErGi

Istanbul Ataturk Airport


----------



## ChErGi

Fede_Milan said:


> *VENICE MARCO POLO AIRPORT*
> 
> *Second Best Southern European Airport 2006*
> 
> *www.worldairportawards.com*


cute small Marco Polo, loved the time there


----------



## isaidso

seldomseen said:


> I don't really care for the industrial look of Suvarnabhumi Airport. Design wise it's nice but it doesn't have a "warm" atmosphere.


If you think that looks cold, avoid Pearson in Toronto. It's very efficient and modern, but not much else.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

i love venice airport , little and beautiful airport , have amazing shops of any type


----------



## italiano_pellicano

LAX renovations looks amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

for me the best is dubai airport


----------



## MrCitiesXl

Dubai Airport
Jeddah Airport
KLIA
Changi International
ChaI Kai Tek Airport
Inchon Airport
All looks nice to me


----------



## HD5

Under my experience

Amsterdam Schiphol Airport

Barcelona el prat Airport

Hong Kong Airport

Frankfurt Airport

Singapore Changi Airport

Munich Airport

Tel aviv Ben gurion Airport

Dubai Airport


----------



## Omegadestiny

small airport in asia
Suvarnabhumi Airport 



thepowermancity said:


> by reiusu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Photo505 - Online Photo Effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Travel Aficionado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 아침놀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by SimpleLineX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jackol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Richard Barnett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by crazyegg95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by martin argyroglo callias bey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by martin argyroglo callias bey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Robin Thom


----------



## Omegadestiny

BEERUSIK said:


> *SUVARNABHUMI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7179/6876044615_cbd3521c3b_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/6876045183_137033189f_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ramon2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jan-Roald


..


----------



## bozenBDJ

Incheon
Singapore
Hong Kong
....

:cheers::cheers:.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Incheon*
*Singapore*
*Hong Kong*
....

:cheers::cheers:.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Yellow Fever

Not best in the world but one of the best in north america. 



vancouver airport by AЯMEN, on Flickr


vancouver airport - take off by TopTenTurkey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver airport by WabbitWanderer, on Flickr


Vancouver Airport by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Airport by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


Vancouver Airport by Canadian Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

Vancouver's Airport is quite nice. I like how it actually feels accommodating, something that majority of the airports nowadays don't exactly exude.


----------

